
Ask HN: Can a generalist lead a successful company run by experts? - ed_at_work
Hi HN,<p>So all my adult life I&#x27;ve had this dream of starting a &quot;multi-media&quot; business. That is, a company that does web, photo, video, or anything else visual.<p>The thing is, at best I&#x27;m an expert in web and photo. But I am far from being capable of being the one man show of a multi-media company.<p>But I have vision, and faith in my ability to find and contract with talent who can do the work effectively.<p>Do founders of companies have to be experts in everything their company aspires to do? Or is it possible to get by on just having the vision, and finding others who are experts at actualizing it?
======
davismwfl
No you do not need to be an expert in all aspects.

What you need to have is great vision, the ability to sell your vision to
others and a drive to make it happen.

